# eurus vs shamal RIMS



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

hello

I m into buying one of these wheelsets, in 2 way fit option

I see that shamals run on usb ceramics, and the hubs are carbon whitch is lighter i suppose (now keep that)

I forget the above as I could fit a cult ceramic kit sometime after, so I close the comparison into weight

So there is a little gram advantage on shamals over eurus (spme 60 gr).

BUT if both wheelsets run on same weight rims , and the gram advantage is because of carbon hubs, I believe eurus is smarter buy.

So I asking if you know about rim weight on these wheelset

Thank you in advance

dimitris


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Same rims and spokes AFAIK. The hubs and graphics are the difference.

So yeah, I'd say the Euruses are Record level, and the Shamals Super Record level. The Euruses have much cooler hub graphics, methinks...


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

in the meanwhile i checked campagnolo website and I see they have same nipple-spokes, but different rims (i see that on the part numbering codes)

how much lighter could shamal rim be???? I guess its hard to find

and sure, classic campagnolo logo on eurus is artistic


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a pair of 2009 Eurus 2-Way wheels that I have ridden for many trouble-free miles. While I know all about the advantages of ceramic bearings (SR11 on one of my bikes), I'm not sure what you pick up with the Shamal hubs. As always, Campy hub bearings are superb and my Eurus wheels will spin for a long, long time with just a gentle nudge.

These wheels have never needed to be trued, and they are as solid as the day I got them. They ride well and yet are very stiff for climbing and sprinting.

I guess the only negative is that they are not the lightest wheels around, but mine came in at 1515g for the pair on the digital scale, or less than Campy claimed.

Considering how bombproof the Eurus wheels are 1515g doesn't really seem that heavy for what you get.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

imitsus said:


> in the meanwhile i checked campagnolo website and I see they have same nipple-spokes, but different rims (i see that on the part numbering codes)


My guess is that the differing numbering codes are for rims _with decals_. In that case it doesn't mean much.


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> I have a pair of 2009 Eurus 2-Way wheels that I have ridden for many trouble-free miles. While I know all about the advantages of ceramic bearings (SR11 on one of my bikes), I'm not sure what you pick up with the Shamal hubs. As always, Campy hub bearings are superb and my Eurus wheels will spin for a long, long time with just a gentle nudge.
> 
> These wheels have never needed to be trued, and they are as solid as the day I got them. They ride well and yet are very stiff for climbing and sprinting.
> 
> ...


thats good feedback, thanks. 2010-2011 eurus 2way fit are 1500grams



kbwh said:


> My guess is that the differing numbering codes are for rims _with decals_. In that case it doesn't mean much.


unfortunately, i checked here http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/SPEC2011_WHEELS_ENG.pdf and for shamals it says "LIGHTENED rim with toroidal milling" and on eurus it just says "rim with toroidal milling", so im pretty sure there is a weight advantage, but i would like to find out the exact amount, so i ll mail them, and if they answer, i ll post it here

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Good show!


----------



## imitsus (Aug 16, 2010)

guess what...
"Dear Mr. K..., the weight available in our catalogue are only for the entire single wheel. Not rims weight are available, I’m sorry."

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: 

but anyway eurus set is on the way


----------

